# What do I do stealth fisha 470 ??



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi
I have just located a 2010/2011 build Stealth 470 Fisha with the larger hatch cover. The boat was imported ex South-Arica and unfortunately the owner suffered a medical misfortune and the Fisha is still wrapped in the bubble wrap. After a close inspection of the hull I noticed plywood gussets and wooden formers located at strategic positions between hull and deck.
The orange and white hull is beautifully built but a test weigh showed 24kg dry weight. What can the weight build up to as the hull takes on water via the plywood. There are not to many hatches to provide drying out.
There is not much information on the net re the Fisha 470 which is now obsolete. Can any body give me some pointers on this model Fisha 470 
I under stand that the new model Splash 470 has been altered in the hull design and performs well but has no storage facility. Am I correct in assuming that the Evolution 465 is the Stealth to own as the preferable smaller fishing kayak. The five metre plus models are nice but our shingle beaches make mincemeat of glass boats especially when they are so long and difficult to land safely.
Cheers 
Mike
Lawn mower


----------



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi
Too many Aussies there mate
Mike
Lawnmower


----------



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi salticrack
Right on mate. Too nice a yak to let fall into dis repair. Might use my skills at some mods to the fish hatch situation and the drainage which is a bit crude. Have not seen this model 470 fisha before. 
Let you know how we get on with the mods
Cheers
Mike
Lawnmower


----------



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi
Cjbfisher
What about the question?
Not interested in where you live or who lives there.
Are we not on a forum about ....???!!!
Lawnmower


----------



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi cav
Thanks for your reply. Have purchased and what a neat kayak. Going to UK for three weeks and will put pics on this site. Still feel sorry for original owner as he met with a nasty medical condition and has to have 24 hour care. Thanks for your positive contribution 
Cheers
Mike
Lawnmower


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I love the fisha's. Lots of input from Bazoo and possibly the best balanced Stealths ever to come out of RSA.

As others have said, have a shot at sealing the ply. It doesn't actually have to be epoxy, but probably the best resin for it.

All the best.


----------



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Dru
Thanks for the reply. Enjoy your participation and wisdom.The Stealth will sit alongside the Barracuda nicely. The Fisha has not been in the water and is still in the bubble wrap. What a thing of beauty.
Cheers
Mike
Lawn mower


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Sensational answer to your thinking.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's my coments, Lawnmower.

First I've heard about a ply issue. I thought it was was just backing for the rod holders?

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=60048


----------



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi MrX
That's the reason for asking the question. From my research it seems that the earlier Fisha 470 were being continually modified as built. The fibre glass for example was improved over time. Superficial changes were made to the deck layout and to my knowledge the Fisha 470 has had three different hatch configurations. God only knows what has happened under the deck space, or for that matter hull shape.
I am not aware of too many Stealth kayaks in NZ hence the questions.
Thanks for your input
Cheers
Lawnmower


----------



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

What have I done to my Fisha 470 since my first posting?
Caught plenty of nice eating fish from my minimal set up.
How minimal is minimal. Have added stainless plates under front lifting handle and rear lifting handle to secure anchor trolley pulleys.
Fitted stretchy rubber to lifting handles to starboard side to secure anchor line amidships, also acts as a securing point to jam anchor trolley in any selected position.
Fitted a Railblazer fitting to rear deck cover that protects rudder connections. Purpose is to secure flag or lamp or Go-pro camera.
Fitted a selection of stretch cords inside hatch to store misc, fishing equipment.
Made and fitted a HDPE folded piece to the rear deck which is secured be the deck by the standard stretchies. Had made a neat place to store sea anchor and fish bag. 
Sealed central hatch drain points so water in foot-wells does not drain to the hatch. Sure the water will drain out when the cockpit is empty but why have wet fishing gear.
What do I think of the Stealth Fisha 470? Better that the Stealth430 but has a smaller central hatch. Fast and easy to paddle tracks well and the hull mounted rudder is perfection. The design of the rudder pedals and flap for changing direction works well and the rudder cables are easily maintained and adjusted when necessary.
Have had no problems with the central hatch cover leaking and the two over centre fittings allow a firm closure to the lid hence no leaks.
Still refrained from fitting a forward mounted rod holder as I have developed the South African style of fishing. Sitting beam on with the feet over the side knowing that the NZ sharks are well fed.
Bad points Not enough time for use.
Something about the minimalistic fishing concept really especially when you have to load up to go home. My total load including fishing equipment is less that 25kg 
Cheers
Lawnmower


----------

